# RDA pulls out of 196 11 days before event



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/ufc-196-...s-injury-ufc-196-fight-conor-mcgregor-cerrone

With just 11 days left until UFC 196, UFC lightweight Champion Rafael dos Anjos has pulled out of the main event fight against Conor McGregor. MMAFighting.com reported that dos Anjos removed himself from the fight due to a foot injury.

The UFC will look to replace dos Anjos with another fighter in order to keep McGregor on the PPV card. It is the fourth time that McGregor has dealt with an opponent change, the most notable time being at UFC 189 when Chad Mendes stepped in for an injured Jose Aldo.

As far as a replacement, Ariel Helwani has confirmed that UFC featherweight Contender Frankie Edgar won't be able to take the fight on short notice.


One possible replacement option that would both save the main event and build on a current rivalry would be a match-up with Donald Cerrone. Although Cerrone is coming off of a fight this past weekend,he has spoken to the UFC about coming back quickly to fight on the UFC 196 card.


Ariel Helwani confirmed that Cerrone's team is interested in stepping in for the injured dos Anjos.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Seems champions really don't want to fight this Mystical guy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Saw this coming a mile off.

RDA v McGregor UFC 200.

Assuming he gets past Cowboy of course.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Seems champions really don't want to fight this Mystical guy.


Champions don't like to fight, period.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Spite said:


> Champions don't like to fight, period.


Thats because only 3 of them are worth a damn when it comes to being active. DJ,conor and lawler.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh hell... I can't wait to see what Conor has to say about this. Injuries happen but this is a well timed one.

I would watch McGregor vs Cerrone... but it's a much riskier fight for McGregor. He went from the possibility of being a 2 division champ to the possibility of losing to the guy his former opponent just decimated.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Roiding bitch


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

FFS. Was so excited for this event. Real champs show up and fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Right, fck this - Robbie Lawler vs. Conor McGregor for the welterweight title at UFC 196 instead - we need to be compensated for this shit.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Roiding bitch


Please, watch as your bitch either backs out too or faces a complete rank 50 can. Cerrone my ass, he'll never take that fight, too much risk for fast track McGregor.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Thats because only 3 of them are worth a damn when it comes to being active. DJ,conor and lawler.


So where does this leave the FW division though? Conor, will probably fight Cowboy then RDA at 200. Will he then drop back down to FW to defend that title, I highly doubt it. Even if he does it will be knocking on for a year before that belt is defended.

IMO he should either defend it at UFC 200 or relinquish it.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bet we'll get McGregor vs Cerrone for the Interim belt now. Conor won't want to show up and not fight for some gold.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Spite said:


> So where does this leave the FW division though? Conor, will probably fight Cowboy then RDA at 200. Will he then drop back down to FW to defend that title, I highly doubt it. Even if he does it will be knocking on for a year before that belt is defended.
> 
> IMO he should either defend it at UFC 200 or relinquish it.


Well thats what I have been thinking since learning all this. Edgar gets screwed by RDA's stupid training now. Im guessing cerrone and then RDA at 200. But RDA doesn't deserve the UFC 200 main event after this debacle


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Liddellianenko said:


> Please, watch as your bitch either backs out too or faces a complete rank 50 can. Cerrone my ass, he'll never take that fight, too much risk for fast track McGregor.


You quite clearly STILL don't understand the mindset of Conor McGregor.

I'm happy to bet you money, via paypal, if you honestly think this is the case.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Cerrone fight is pointless - GOLD needs to be on the line.

Robbie Lawler, step up.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Interim title vs Cerrone at 196. FW title vs Edgar at 200. Boom.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Danm2501 said:


> Interim title vs Cerrone at 196. FW title vs Edgar at 200. Boom.


BORING - Cerrone doesn't deserve to fight for a belt.

Lawler vs. McGregor is the one to make.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Interim title vs Cerrone at 196. FW title vs Edgar at 200. Boom.


Theres no way they'll strip him for one injury, it would set a precedent across the other divisions where if you get injured you lose the belt.

But I must admit, we'd sure see a lot more title defences.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

They don't have to strip him. They didn't strip Aldo. Let Conor take the 155 belt by smashing Cerrone and then unify when RDA grows a pair.

Lawler vs McGregor would be incredible. Not going to happen though, Conor's not fighting at 170 until he's won the 155 belt. If Conor fights at 155, it'll be against Cerrone and it'll be for the Interim belt.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You quite clearly STILL don't understand the mindset of Conor McGregor.
> 
> I'm happy to bet you money, via paypal, if you honestly think this is the case.


Eh I don't bet money on MMA or sports, and the only way this fight happens is if they give him a fake interrim belt like last time ... except the real champ will have fought 3 months ago this time :laugh:.

I mean so what if a champ injured himself like thousands of others in this sport ... if every challenger got a fake belt every time a champ injured himself, we'd have 500 fake champs by now. 

Why does this asshole deserve a token belt everytime he fights, without even fighting the champ (who's been very active) or having a single fight in the div?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh shit. Imagine Conor vs Nate Diaz.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Conor McGregor vs Donald Cerrone for *interim lightweight belt*.

Actually, no wait. Cerrone fought at 170 and ballooned up in weight. 

I doubt he'll make 155.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Eh I don't bet money on MMA or sports, and the only way this fight happens is if they give him a fake interrim belt like last time ... except the real champ will have fought 3 months ago this time :laugh:.
> 
> I mean so ******* what if a champ injured himself like thousands of others in this sport ... if every challenger got a fake belt every time a champ injured himself, we'd have 500 fake champs by now.
> 
> Why does this asshole deserve a token belt everytime he fights, without even fighting the champ (who's been very active) or having a single fight in the div?


Did you say RDA has been very active? He's defended the belt once in a year.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Ughh this one sucks big time, frikin RDA just held us all back 6 months.

Still amazed at the hate for Conors skill, dude lights up Aldo in 13 in literally the most impressive championship fight ever and people act like he's a can.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Did you say RDA has been very active? He's defended the belt once in a year.


I meant recently active, my bad.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> BORING - Cerrone doesn't deserve to fight for a belt.
> 
> Lawler vs. McGregor is the one to make.


Not going to happen. Both guys would probably refuse the fight at this point.

Cowboy makes sense, he's a similar fighter to RDA and is undamaged from his last fight and in fighting shape.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Trix said:


> Conor McGregor vs Donald Cerrone for *interim lightweight belt*.
> 
> Actually, no wait. Cerrone fought at 170 and ballooned up in weight.
> 
> I doubt he'll make 155.


Good point. Forgot about that. Conor vs Nate Diaz sounds pretty sweet. Nate'll be on weight and ready to fight. Gives Conor a nice warm up before RDA at UFC 200.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Cerrone will step up, he'll get whooped because he never shows up in a big fights imo. And the best part is he and his fans and conor detractors will say 11 days notice blah blah blah. MMA is so predictably annoying sometimes.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Spite said:


> Not going to happen. Both guys would probably refuse the fight at this point.
> 
> Cowboy makes sense, he's a similar fighter to RDA and is undamaged from his last fight and in fighting shape.


He just fought at 170, @Trix made a good point, this is unlikely too.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Greg Jackson right now.....


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> He just fought at 170, @Trix made a good point, this is unlikely too.


Cerrone loves his money. He'll lose the 15 pounds to make the fight, or it'll be at catch-weight if he's just short.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Has anyone considered the possibility of Aldo stepping up to LW to fight for an interim belt?

Let's see how badly Aldo really wants it and see if he steps up.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Has anyone considered the possibility of Aldo stepping up to LW to fight for an interim belt?
> 
> Let's see how badly Aldo really wants it and see if he steps up.


I think too many people are scared to face him on short notice, some fighters get really out of shape between camps.

The guys that are going to fight him are the gamers like Cerrone or as Damn mentioned - Nate Diaz. They only other guys that would fight him are people with nothing to lose and everything to gain, so lower ranked guys basically.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Frankie Edgar at 145 lbs for the belt. Or hell, just step up and take him at any weight, it's a now or never golden opportunity for him.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Enter JOSE ALDO


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

If I remember right, Fabricio Werdum and RDA train in the same gyms.

Didn't Werdum pull out of replacement fights with a foot injury?

What if Werdum and RDA both injured their feet in exactly the same way? lol



ReptilianSlayer said:


> Has anyone considered the possibility of Aldo stepping up to LW to fight for an interim belt?
> 
> Let's see how badly Aldo really wants it and see if he steps up.


Aldo might still be on medical suspension. Looks like his suspension ended on 2/11.



> Jose Aldo: Suspended until 02/11, no contact until 01/27
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/12/...ions-conor-mcgregor-lands-potential-six-month


Aldo stepping up would be awesome but I don't know if he's in shape.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Well RDA is a complete bitch. I'm shocked he pulled out this close to the fight. It actually seems calculated to piss off Mcgregor since he won't be stripped of the title. Anderson Silva was the only Brazilian to fight with injuries. Cerrone most likely can't make weight this fast after fighting at 170lbs.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D24901703682[/MEDIA]

- Sholler is UFC Vice President of Public Relations.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Seriously though, pulling out of the first superfight the sport has had in 7 years....11 days before the damn PPV.

Unbelievable.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Roidial can piss off now. 

What is it with all the Brazilian champions being bitches all a sudden. This was never the case before, I can tell you no Gracie would ever pull out of a fight like that. 

If Cerrone hadn't quit in his title fight id be happy for that but he doesn't deserve it. Give it to Nate Diaz instead if thats the case. Cerrone is too stationary and too easy. 
Even if Frankie was willing to take the fight Conor is too heavy to cut to 145 in 11 days after packing on muscle. 

Theres only one fight that really makes sense I think and thats Eddie Alvarez. The dude is on the way up, he poses problems and its an interesting matchup. 

Liddell I wish you did bet cash on fights because I would have it all! :laugh:
You seriously don't think Conor would step up to fight someone on short notice after taking on Mendez at short notice with a bum knee?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

If I'm Conor I wouldn't fight a Ferguson, Khabib or Alvarez unless an intern title were on the line. Those guys are great wrestlers that cause a lot of issues on short notice.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> If I'm Conor I wouldn't fight a Ferguson, Khabib or Alvarez unless an intern title were on the line. Those guys are great wrestlers that cause a lot of issues on short notice.


Yeah but an interim belt really means nothing in this circumstance. I can't really see the point in it to be honest. I suppose it would be fun though and it would allow Conor to say he is the real LW champ and constantly rip the piss out of Roidial for being a bitch!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> Roidial can piss off now.
> 
> What is it with all the Brazilian champions being bitches all a sudden. This was never the case before, I can tell you no Gracie would ever pull out of a fight like that.
> 
> ...


McGregor wouldn't even dream of letting the Irish fans down who flew out.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn, I had my life all set up for that fight.

Combate reports a suspect broken foot right now and that the fight wasn't called out yet. Maybe they are late, IDK.

Anyway, it sucks, but I have to laugh of the suggestion Conor should get an interim belt. Really, guy did not even defended his FW belt, ffs.

Anyway, if RDA is playing Conor and the UFC, that was perfectly timed. Conor must be furious and wondering he'll have to go back to FW and fight Edgar, his worse nightmare, while RDA remains the undisputed LW champion, not mentioning he'll still have the chance to lose to whoever is the replacement and his hype it totally wrecked.

No sympathy for you, Conor. Pull your beard hair in anger. :laugh:

PS: Lol at Cerrone being so stationary and easy, he was having trouble with the Brazilian Cowboy on the feet and look what he did, now you think Cerrone would be trading with a much more dangerous striker or would put him on his ass to finish him with the grappling Conor hasn't?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This forum is flat out hilarious these days. Yeah what a bitch RDA is for breaking his foot. He is totally scared now because he broke his foot. Conor is more in his fans heads than he is in his opponents.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Tough spot for Conor. He isnt one for backing out, but the reason for stepping up wasnt simply to fight at 155. It was to be a 2 weight champ. Taking a fight against a late replacement could really screw up his plans.

Not sure what I expect to happen here. Even if Conor were to stay on the card and fight a replacement 155er. . . 
*
Cerrone* - just fought at WW so I'd be hesitant on his ability to drop the weight in time. He doesnt have a particularly great chin though, so i'm not sure its such a dangerous fight for Conor, although he did slap on a sweet sub in his last fight - something which Conor has been vulnerable to in the past.

*Nate Diaz* - Would love to see how Conor would react to being Stockton slapped, but I actually think it's a dangerous fight for McGregor. Nate has a long reach and good boxing, with good BJJ.

*Eddie Alvarez* - Wrestlephuck. Would likely blanket Conor for a decision. Not entertaining and not good for UFC business.

*Tony Ferguson* - A very dangerous striker also with good BJJ. I think this is a terrible match-up for Conor. He's a much smoother striker than RDA and probably the lowest rank LW (aside from Diaz) that could argue for a fight with Conor.

Any other fighters are just simply too low down the pecking order to risk your biggest cash cow on. I know Conor wants a rematch with Duffy, but it's hard to market that when Duffy just lost to Poirier. And whilst Poirier might want to fight Conor again, is it a risk putting Conor in with a LW outside the top ten? Too much of a risk I think.

I'd be interested to know exactly what the problem is with RDA's foot, and whether it warrants him pulling out of such a momentous fight.

Pretty bummed about this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Anthony Pettis and Norman Parke have volunteered. Cowboy doesn't think he can make 155. 

I vote for Diaz but pettis would be fun too.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This forum is flat out hilarious these days. Yeah what a bitch RDA is for breaking his foot. He is totally scared now because he broke his foot. Conor is more in his fans heads than he is in his opponents.


At the very least RDA should be taking a trailer full of shit for doing something so stupid 11 days out. When is it going to dawn on all these idiots that training full contact before huge fights is stupid....He deserves every bit of shit he gets now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So if Conor isn't getting a title fight...Holm/Tate is the Main Event?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder what kind of shape Aldo is in? :fighting05:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

LizaG said:


> So if Conor isn't getting a title fight...Holm/Tate is the Main Event?


Indeed.

Even though im proper pissed the fight is off... im amused trying to imagine Conor right now, behind closed doors, pacing back and forth spitting a hurricane of profanity at the world... and then getting the phone call telling him if he fights at 196 he wont be the main event.

Most times, we use the term "full retard" far too loosely, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> At the very least RDA should be taking a trailer full of shit for doing something so stupid 11 days out. When is it going to dawn on all these idiots that training full contact before huge fights is stupid....He deserves every bit of shit he gets now.


Giving him shit for training dumb? Sure thing. Go for it. But calling him a "bitch" or trying to act like he is dodging the fight is pretty comical.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Even though im proper pissed the fight is off... im amused trying to imagine Conor right now, behind closed doors, pacing back and forth spitting a hurricane of profanity at the world... and then getting the phone call telling him if he fights at 196 he wont be the main event.
> 
> Most times, we use the term "full retard" far too loosely, but this isn't one of them.


Oh yes Conor will indeed let his ego make him go "full retard" 

....at least I hope so


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Even though im proper pissed the fight is off... im amused trying to imagine Conor right now, behind closed doors, pacing back and forth spitting a hurricane of profanity at the world... and then getting the phone call telling him if he fights at 196 he wont be the main event.
> 
> Most times, we use the term "full retard" far too loosely, but this isn't one of them.


I'm not entirely confident that Conor would fight on anything other than the main event (down to his perspective, not necessarily the UFC's).

I think its created a huge headache for all involved, and I wouldnt be surprised to see Conor pull out. I know he doesnt like doing that, but he's a smart business man, and it probably makes smart business sense.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm really bummed Edgar couldn't step up on short notice and burst Conor's bubble. But I'd be happier to see him potentially get a warm-up fight at 155 rather than straight into a title shot.

And also I'd personally prefer to see a 'good for the sport' person like Holly Holm headline over the ego-inflacted McGregor Show.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I hear RDA's wife is furious.

Something about having to wear red panties for promises not fulfilled.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nate Diaz seems like the most logical now. Striker, has plenty of holes but is very strong in his strengths, not a wrestler, wants the payday, stays in shape.

Pettis is another solid option.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This forum is flat out hilarious these days. Yeah what a bitch RDA is for breaking his foot. He is totally scared now because he broke his foot. Conor is more in his fans heads than he is in his opponents.


Not a bitch but certainly a moron who has defended the belt once in 12 months. Werdum and him can start the club for champs who don't defend much, but that was started long ago I guess. What I hope now to happen is that conor beats the replacement at 196, and then goes back down to featherweight for 200. Meanwhile RDA can lose again to khabib.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

LizaG said:


> I'm really bummed Edgar couldn't step up on short notice and burst Conor's bubble. But I'd be happier to see him potentially get a warm-up fight at 155 rather than straight into a title shot.
> 
> And also I'd personally prefer to see a 'good for the sport' person like Holly Holm headline over the ego-inflacted McGregor Show.


Good for this sport is having fighters with skills and personality, Conor fits that description perfectly.

Doesn't matter if you like him or not, he gets people talking about him, any publicity for the UFC is good publicity.

And at the end of the day this is a sport where people go in there to **** each other up, this is not a sport that produces role models for kids.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *Not a bitch but certainly a moron who has defended the belt once in 12 months.* Werdum and him can start the club for champs who don't defend much, but that was started long ago I guess. What I hope now to happen is that conor beats the replacement at 196, and then goes back down to featherweight for 200. Meanwhile RDA can lose again to khabib.


See! Now this is something I can get behind. :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Nate Diaz seems like the most logical now. Striker, has plenty of holes but is very strong in his strengths, not a wrestler, wants the payday, stays in shape.
> 
> Pettis is another solid option.


Yeah, i would love to see this fight, and i don't trust Nate Diaz to ever earn his way back to this kind of level, so this might be the only way the fight happens.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Giving him shit for training dumb? Sure thing. Go for it. But calling him a "bitch" or trying to act like he is dodging the fight is pretty comical.


Maybe if he has something very serious. But you have not considered the rage factor! :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I'm really bummed Edgar couldn't step up on short notice and burst Conor's bubble. But I'd be happier to see him potentially get a warm-up fight at 155 rather than straight into a title shot.
> 
> And also I'd personally prefer to see a 'good for the sport' person like Holly Holm headline over the ego-inflacted McGregor Show.


Good for the sport! Pfff! You know my feelings on Holm and her little friend! :happy03:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

News for TMZ saying Cowboys management have reached out to the UFC to take the fight.

Others have too, but for me the Cowboy fight makes the most sense, he's in shape and a similar fighter to RDA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Yeah, i would love to see this fight, and i don't trust Nate Diaz to ever earn his way back to this kind of level, so this might be the only way the fight happens.


Yeah Diaz is an absolutely cracking fighter, but he's shown too many weaknesses that an Eddie Alvarez or Anthony Pettis most likely bets him with wrestling / leg kicks. That being said, if you're not utilizing either of these techniques then there are few men on the planet that beats Diaz in a striking match. It wouldn't go down on paper as an epic win but Nate is a HUGE feather in the cap of someone specifically who is coming up from 145 to beat.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> and a similar fighter to RDA.


In what way?



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah Diaz is an absolutely cracking fighter, but he's shown too many weaknesses that an Eddie Alvarez or Anthony Pettis most likely bets him with wrestling / leg kicks. That being said, if you're not utilizing either of these techniques then there are few men on the planet that beats Diaz in a striking match. It wouldn't go down on paper as an epic win but Nate is a HUGE feather in the cap of someone specifically who is coming up from 145 to beat.


It would also be a tauntfest for the ages.... I just want to see that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought Cerrone said he couldn't take the fight cause he can't get 155?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Problem for Nate Diaz is he wouldn't pass a weed test this close to the fight


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MK. said:


> Doesn't matter if you like him or not, he gets people talking about him, any publicity for the *North Korea* is good publicity.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im sure at the end of the day it's more logical to ink the fight with Edgar than any of the options Ive heard.

Nobody wants him to fight Edgar, lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Nobody wants him to fight Edgar, lol.


Including Edgar. Frankie turned down the late notice fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> In what way?


Should have said 'more' similar

Both good stand up and both have good Jiu-Jitsu.

I hear Pettis fancies a crack too. I think that would be a nightmare for Conor.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I dont know why fighters aren't more like cerrone and mcgregor. You get more money,wins, notoriety pretty much everythings better when you fight actively. I always hear about 6 month training camps or at the minimum 3 for a big fight. 

You don't need that long for a fight and with a fighters shelf life and other fights jostling for rankings its a silly thing to do. Fight active, jon jones defended his belt 3 times in about a year after he got it. If you are healthy enough to fight you should be fighting, and if not stop training so hard or maybe tone down the wrestling practice that pops knees all the time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I dont know why fighters aren't more like cerrone and mcgregor. You get more money,wins, notoriety pretty much everythings better when you fight actively. I always hear about 6 month training camps or at the minimum 3 for a big fight.
> 
> You don't need that long for a fight and with a fighters shelf life and other fights jostling for rankings its a silly thing to do. Fight active, jon jones defended his belt 3 times in about a year after he got it. If you are healthy enough to fight you should be fighting, and if not stop training so hard or maybe tone down the wrestling practice that pops knees all the time.


Some people are like Cerrone; want to fight every day.

Some people are like Anderson or GSP; want a big pay day for a big fight.

No people are like Conor; combine both of the above.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

So both Aldo and Edgar have turned down the fight with McGregor. Both guys who have done nothing but whine about him since winning the title and accused him of being scared.

In fact, Aldo's exact words are: I will fight McGregor any time, any place in a rematch. But...when the opportunity comes knocking: I'm not in shape and have no time.

What a JOKE - both of these guys.

Whining about a man more successful than them and then don't have the bottle to rise up to the occasion and take the fight.

You can call McGregor all the names under the sun but he does not pull out of fights and backs up everything he says.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Cerrone fight is pointless - GOLD needs to be on the line.
> 
> Robbie Lawler, step up.


Lol conor fans try to be like him soooo bad...

I almost spit the drink out of my mouth reading " lawler step up" hahahq

As if the 170 champ can just get up and make weight and put his title on the line in 10 days when he wasnt there for a 155 replacement.

I said this when tony fwrg was ripped off this card as they just forced him to fight Khabib later. How focking dumb is the ufc? How hard is it to throw another tip LW on this card? Is rocket science? Am i the smartest guy in the room? How focking hard is it to schedule a backup for the card? They focking had tony fwrg on that card!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

This was disappointing.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Too bad Lawler didn't just say screw it, let's go.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol conor fans try to be like him soooo bad...
> 
> I almost spit the drink out of my mouth reading " lawler step up" hahahq
> 
> ...


If Cerrone can make weight on such short notice, why can't champ Robbie Lawler?

This was a once in a 7 year superfight - champ vs champ.

If I was Lawler I'd be screaming for the fight.

I thought you were a Nick Diaz fan - fck all the BS, turn up and fight. Nick didn't give no fcks going up to MW taking on a former goat. McGregor has a similar attitude. McGregor/Lawler would be phenomenal.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> So both Aldo and Edgar have turned down the fight with McGregor. Both guys who have done nothing but whine about him since winning the title and accused him of being scared.
> 
> In fact, Aldo's exact words are: I will fight McGregor any time, any place in a rematch. But...when the opportunity comes knocking: I'm not in shape and have no time.
> 
> ...


Could Conor even make 145 in 10 days?

Anyways, Pettis, Diaz, and Cerrone are all ready to step up. 

Hopefully it would be Tony Ferguson for an interim LW title.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It would serve the arrogant little prick right if nobody does him a favor. Why should they help goober get his payday? ****' him. Let him beg for an opponent.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL, what? Some people saying Cerrone wants to fight every day, which is true, but throwing Anderson name like he, not so much... only for big pay/fight.

I don't remember Anderson ever pulling out from a fight or having weight issues. Since he came to UFC, he fought 2 times in 2006 (he fought 4 times in 2006 overall), 3 times in 2007, 3 times in 2008, 2 times in 2009, 2 times in 2010, 2 times in 2011, 2 times in 2012 and 2 times in 2013. 

Not mentioning that, beside fighting to defend his title in every oportunity, he also went up in weight three times.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> If Cerrone can make weight on such short notice, why can't champ Robbie Lawler?
> 
> This was a once in a 7 year superfight - champ vs champ.
> 
> ...


You have no logic. Perhaps if Lawler was told "be ready to fight". But a guy sitting hom not expecting yo fight until ufc 200 as all other mains elare filled....csnt just stand up off his couch...make 170....fight in 10 days. Not everyone stays in shape year round. 

Not saying dont take the fight. But what if Robbie comes in weighs 173. So do a non title fight with your biggest star fighting your 170 champ? I mean that would be cool with me......but again where is your logic as far as it being a realistic idea?

Not saying robbie/conor wouldnt be sweet.....at ufc 200 or if this injury happened 2 weeks ago......it isnt realistic for the ufc in any way...

Like i said simply put ferg or cerrone or alvarez or nate on this card and problem is solved. It really was that easy. Not sure how ufc after all these injuries just doesnt have a backup scheduled.....

And for Fs sakes I dont want to see Cerronw fight Conor. But at least he is in shape and ready pretty much.....Lalwer we can all make assumptions as to how he conduct himself out of fight camp.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Aldo turned down the fight, apparently he's not in shape enough. This sounds silly seeing how he recently said he would fight mcgregor again anytime anywhere. He really should have taken the opportunity, waiting around for a rematch with a long camp just means he'll never fight again.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Whining about a man more successful than them and then don't have the bottle to rise up to the occasion and take the fight.


Conor is not even close to be as successful as Aldo or even Frankie Edgar, he just has more money, but I thought you didn't value that very much...

I agree Aldo should be in shape and ready to go, though. Specially in a fight where he wouldn't have to worry that much about making weight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> LOL, what? Some people saying Cerrone wants to fight every day, which is true, but throwing Anderson name like he, not so much... only for big pay/fight.
> 
> I don't remember Anderson ever pulling out from a fight or having weight issues. Since he came to UFC, he fought 2 times in 2006 (he fought 4 times in 2006 overall), 3 times in 2007, 3 times in 2008, 2 times in 2009, 2 times in 2010, 2 times in 2011, 2 times in 2012 and 2 times in 2013.
> 
> Not mentioning that, beside fighting to defend his title in every oportunity, he also went up in weight three times.


Anderson pulled out of UFC 108.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Anderson pulled out of UFC 108.


I won't even go after this confirmation, since you are a freaking computer, so I believe you. :thumb02:

...............

About what I said Aldo should be ready and take the fight, I'll revise my opinion. I just learned Dede was the one who picked the phone and declined the fight right away because Aldo was cleared to train again only 12 days ago, after his medical suspension, so he wasn't training at all until that date, so no way anyone would be ready to jump in a dangerous fight like that in this situation.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Silva-Belfort was never actually locked in for UFC 108.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Aldo turned down the fight, apparently he's not in shape enough. This sounds silly seeing how he recently said he would fight mcgregor again anytime anywhere. He really should have taken the opportunity, waiting around for a rematch with a long camp just means he'll never fight again.


Aldo has made himself a laughing stock now. Evading drug tests, pulling out of fights, getting KO'd in 13 seconds, whining greatly, saying he'll fight anytime anywhere and then not agreeing to fight when the opportunity is right there. The quickest destruction of a legacy since Bill Clinton and Monica Lewinsky


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Aldo has made himself a laughing stock now. Evading drug tests, pulling out of fights, getting KO'd in 13 seconds, whining greatly, saying he'll fight anytime anywhere and then not agreeing to fight when the opportunity is right there. The quickest destruction of a legacy since Bill Clinton and Monica Lewinsky


I still think Wanderlei Silva has him beat...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I still think Wanderlei Silva has him beat...


I give Wandy a temporary pass for putting on so many amazing fights, and taking so many punches to the head in his career. And also the complete shambles that is his 'running' from a NSAC guy who didn't even have ID.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Silva-Belfort was never actually locked in for UFC 108.


See, it's always good to double check. After this post I went after info and Anderson was coming from elbow surgery and did not recover in time. Hardly someone can call that a "pull out".


..............
PS: At least Aldo has a legacy to do whatever he wants to do with...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Aldo should've taken a chance, he'll never get another


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Aldo wouldn't pass the juice test this close to a fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Could Conor even make 145 in 10 days?
> 
> Anyways, Pettis, Diaz, and Cerrone are all ready to step up.
> 
> Hopefully it would be Tony Ferguson for an interim LW title.


If Edgar was in fighting shape he should take the fight at 155. He wins and is guaranteed a 145 title shot. Beats Connor twice and we never have to listen to that egotistical meathead again... 

Cerrone vs McGregor makes sense. Both are in fighting shape, Cerrone is one of the top dogs at lightweight(which McGregor should have to fight before title shot anyways) and best of all Cerrone is game while McGregor says he will fight anyone so lets see if he is true to his word.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It is sad to praise a guy as GOAT so prematurely while reckoning Eddy Alvarez would UD him, so that would be a fight to avoid.
People who are in Conor nuts are so fast saying all others are afraid of him, well, Conor has all the aces now, I would like to see him calling out Khabib, lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I only saw the Aldo picture there. That's MAJOR embarrassing for him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So both Edgar and Aldo, two people who have been asking for the shot anytime anywhere, have both declined to fight? Pathetic. 

This is why I love guys like Conor/Cerrone, they just show up and fight. They don't piss away opportunities and want everything done in a specific, perfect order. They do what they got to do, deal with what they got to deal with, and show up and fight.

At the very least Aldo had a little bit of respect from me for wanting to get in there immediately and get another crack at him, I was hoping he would get fired up after the loss and get active. As it turns out, he's been sitting on his fat ass doing nothing while simultaneously asking for a shot at Conor "anytime, anywhere", and then turns down the fight when offered to him. Just straight up pathetic and whatever respect I had for the guy is entirely gone. His words were already hypocritical and shallow, now they are completely worthless.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's not that Conor or Cerrone will fight anyone at any time. It's that they keep in shape so they are actually capable of fighting anyone any time. That's what I want from MMA fighters, to stay in shape constantly. Anderson Silva saved an entire card by stepping up and fighting Stephan Bonnar at late notice. Of course, Conor and Cerrone don't care who the opponents are but if Edgar or Aldo were in shape for this fight, they would have a Lightweight title shot on their hands.



Cerrone is already training with Mike Dolce to cut weight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's not that Conor or Cerrone will fight anyone at any time. It's that they keep in shape so they are actually capable of fighting anyone any time. That's what I want from MMA fighters, to stay in shape constantly. Anderson Silva saved an entire card by stepping up and fighting Stephan Bonnar at late notice. Of course, Conor and Cerrone don't care who the opponents are but if Edgar or Aldo were in shape for this fight, they would have a Lightweight title shot on their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Cerrone is already training with Mike Dolce to cut weight.


100% this.

Too many fighters let themselves get out of shape between camps.

You know what? If my name was Edgar or Aldo, I'd would have had my fitness levels up, because there is always the chance that fight could be cancelled. But no, they've sat on their arses the entire time. Now both have missed out on massive pay days.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> 100% this.
> 
> Too many fighters let themselves get out of shape between camps.
> 
> You know what? If my name was Edgar or Aldo, I'd would have had my fitness levels up, because there is always the chance that fight could be cancelled. But no, they've sat on their arses the entire time. Now both have missed out on massive pay days.


Yeah, like I COMPLETELY understand why either might turn this fight down right now. It's fking Conor McGregor, and at late notice. But what those two should have done is made sure they get an 8 week training camp in before this fight. Neither have anything scheduled. Neither will fight before UFC 200 most likely. The wear and tear a big camp would have done to them wouldn't have been massive as they'd have plenty of time to rest if they didn't get a late opportunity. The second RDA Vs McGregor was announced, specifically for Edgar who had no injuries at all, he should have started a Conor McGregor specific training camp.

Imagine you've trained 8 weeks for your opponent, and they've trained 2 weeks for you? MASSIVE advantage and opportunity missed by the lads.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Shame on you bunch of gutless wonders criticizing Frankie for not taking a last minute fight when he's ALREADY INJURED.

Nurmagomedov offered to fight and goober and dana screamed no hell no together. Pettis is offering to fight and goober is silent but Nate had the answer he deserves...



> He's going to have to get on his knees and beg...
> — Nathan Diaz (@NateDiaz209) February 23, 2016


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> See, it's always good to double check. After this post I went after info and Anderson was coming from elbow surgery and did not recover in time. Hardly someone can call that a "pull out".
> 
> 
> ..............
> PS: At least Aldo has a legacy to do whatever he wants to do with...


You really want me to go there.

Okay, he pulled out of 108 and 109 Sonnen and Belfort got hurt and then he was healthy to face Maia who was likely 5 or 6 in the rankings.

Not only that but as the UAE doesn't have a fight commission so he was only tested by the UFC post fight.

Anderson is just a really bad example I don't want to go through his entire career and all the dodgy fights.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Shame on you bunch of gutless wonders criticizing Frankie for not taking a last minute fight when he's ALREADY INJURED.
> 
> Nurmagomedov offered to fight and goober and dana screamed no hell no together. Pettis is offering to fight and goober is silent but Nate had the answer he deserves...
> 
> ...


Of course pettis is offering he just lost two fights in a row and it would be the last chance he has to make money in his now roidless and defunct career. Khabib probably cant afford his bus fare to training anymore because he hasnt fought in forever, and casual mma fans dont even know who he is. 
There is only actually one guy that deserves the fight and that is alvarez. Aldo i would have said deserves is but not anymore since he has shown himself to suffer from chronic bitchery


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's not that Conor or Cerrone will fight anyone at any time. It's that they keep in shape so they are actually capable of fighting anyone any time. That's what I want from MMA fighters, to stay in shape constantly. Anderson Silva saved an entire card by stepping up and fighting Stephan Bonnar at late notice. Of course, Conor and Cerrone don't care who the opponents are but if Edgar or Aldo were in shape for this fight, they would have a Lightweight title shot on their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Cerrone is already training with Mike Dolce to cut weight.


Mendes jumped in, Sonnen jumped in, it's not crazy or weird for a guy who has an opportunity in front of his face to jump in and take advantage of it, even if it's on short notice. 

Edgar has an injury I believe, so it's not a cardio issue. How bad his injury is, is unknown. He could be using it as an excuse of course. 

Aldo however should have not stat on his lazy ass while simultaneously asking for Conor "anytime, anywhere". The time is in 11 days and the "where" is in Vegas, step up and do what you said, or shut your mouth and stop talking. He's like Wanderlei, I've just lost every bit of respect for that hypocritical clown.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Another Brazilian fighter pulls out of the fight. 
Surprise of the century.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

With a non-surgery injury. And people are seriously bitching about Frankie Edgar taking a non-title fight when he's already next in line for the title fight...crazy.

Oh and why is the UFC getting a free pass here? They booked Amanda Nunes on the same card, they have no other top LW fights booked.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

209 MFers! 209

Be ready to get slapped up!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> With a non-surgery injury. And people are seriously bitching about Frankie Edgar taking a non-title fight when he's already next in line for the title fight...crazy.
> 
> Oh and why is the UFC getting a free pass here? They booked Amanda Nunes on the same card, they have no other top LW fights booked.


The UFC asked the two biggest fights for Conor outside of RDA - Frankie and Aldo, and they both declined. Now they are working on Cerrone. They are doing their part.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What I'm really interested in is whether or not McGregor will still main event in a non title match. McGregor will still bring in great numbers with or without the belt, but it's kind of a spit in the face to the women and makes their title seem like it's worth less than the others.

I mean yea their title is worth less than the others since the division is filled with mostly amateurs and bums but still. The company should act like its worth the same as the other titles, otherwise mainstream media won't take their fights as seriously and their title fights won't sell as well.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> With a non-surgery injury. And people are seriously bitching about Frankie Edgar taking a non-title fight when he's already next in line for the title fight...crazy.
> 
> Oh and why is the UFC getting a free pass here? They booked Amanda Nunes on the same card, they have no other top LW fights booked.


No pass from me and I said this very thing when they forced Ferg off this card and i to a Khabib fight that makes no sense.

It isnt hard to realize you may want a LW co tender fight on the card. Not sure how many times it has to happen in order for them to get this simple concept.

Stockton MFers. We got the better fight anyway.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> The UFC asked the two biggest fights for Conor outside of RDA - Frankie and Aldo, and they both declined. Now they are working on Cerrone. They are doing their part.


And if Conor pulled out who would face Dos Anjos then?

It's a LW title fight without any top LW's booked for the entire month.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got Nate Diaz by 4th round TKO (slaps)


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> The quickest destruction of a legacy since Bill Clinton and Monica Lewinsky


I thought that was *building* a legacy :confused02:



M.C said:


> At the very least Aldo had a little bit of respect from me for wanting to get in there immediately and get another crack at him, I was hoping he would get fired up after the loss and get active. As it turns out, he's been sitting on his fat ass doing nothing while simultaneously asking for a shot at Conor "anytime, anywhere", and then turns down the fight when offered to him. Just straight up pathetic and whatever respect I had for the guy is entirely gone. His words were already hypocritical and shallow, now they are completely worthless.





Spite said:


> 100% this.
> 
> Too many fighters let themselves get out of shape between camps.
> 
> You know what? If my name was Edgar or Aldo, I'd would have had my fitness levels up, because there is always the chance that fight could be cancelled. But no, they've sat on their arses the entire time. Now both have missed out on massive pay days.


Aldo was only medically cleared to restart training 11 days ago, he was *not allowed* to train.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

If only NICK Diaz was cleared to fight, that's the one I'd like to see at WW, and you sure as hell know Nick would step up.

Nate isn't his brother, it's a decent fight though.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I thought that was *building* a legacy :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can train cardio, pads or whatever he wanted to train, he just couldn't take part in contact sparring.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Now it is said ufc wont let conor above 155 and nate cant make 155......

Whos the bitch now?

Ive said guys cant just make 155 in 10 days. Some guys can....most guys cant especially ones out of camp.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Frankie should jab a bit of cortisone into his groin and man up. Oldfan knows a guy with some good shit


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> And if Conor pulled out who would face Dos Anjos then?
> 
> It's a LW title fight without any top LW's booked for the entire month.


He didn't. Your point was "where is the UFC in all this, why aren't they being blamed?". They aren't being blamed because they have put up 2 very good offers that everyone would want to see, and both fighters turned it down, and now are doing Cerrone, another good fight. They aren't doing anything wrong and they are trying to set up good fights.

What ifs are pointless. 



Voiceless said:


> I thought that was *building* a legacy :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could have trained cardio and kept in shape, so that's not an excuse. Even if he couldn't somehow train cardio, it's still not an excuse to avoid taking the fight when he's claimed "anytime, anywhere". Don't pretend that you want a fight bad and want it "anytime", when you don't, and then decline said fight when its offered. It's bad form and makes you a liar.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cerrone by sub

#justsayin


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Aldo has no excuse. A professional fighter does not sit on his ass and do nothing for 3 months. He is surely staying fit doing all sorts of other training then hard sparring. He doesn't have to cut a lot of weight. He should be all over this fight like a rash. He's already prepared for Conor before, its not like Jones vs Chael where a whole new gameplan is needed. Fitness is his only issue, which is really sad for a professional sportsman. My understanding of fitness for him is 'not enough juice in the tank'


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> He didn't. Your point was "where is the UFC in all this, why aren't they being blamed?". They aren't being blamed because they have put up 2 very good offers that everyone would want to see, and both fighters turned it down, and now are doing Cerrone, another good fight. They aren't doing anything wrong and they are trying to set up good fights.
> 
> What ifs are pointless.
> 
> ...


Stop talking. You miss the point.

Ufc is stupid for not booking a top LW fight anywhere around this. They hadd Ferg on card and ahipped him off.

If they were idiots with matchmaking they problem would of been solved before it even bacame a problem.

Asking guys to step up who are not on weight isnt some awesome job by the ufc....not sure why you think it is.

Instead of having a rock solid 155 backup on the same card...the UFC now has to ask 145ers to go to 155 and guys not in camp to step up.

UFC dropped th ball yet again with dumb match making. It isnt that hard


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Stop talking. You miss the point.
> 
> Ufc is stupid for not booking a top LW fight anywhere around this. They hadd Ferg on card and ahipped him off.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with you. But saying that what are the chances that both Frankie and Aldo would not take the fight? They were their back up plan, and thats pretty reasonable. To have 3 back up plans is asking a lot...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Have to agree with you. But saying that what are the chances that both Frankie and Aldo would not take the fight? They were their back up plan, and thats pretty reasonable. *To have 3 back up plans is asking a lot*...


I don't understand why you don't understand. Asking a fighter who was not actively training for a fight to step on 11 days notice is not a back up plan.

having top contenders training for a contenders fight is a back up plan.

why is that hard to understand?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why is 145 and conors actual belt bot in play here?

Why is everyone else ripped for not making weight but Conor seems not willing to defend his title and cut to 145 on short notice.

Riddle me that pne reptile and fellow conor lovers.

f""""""" Conor McGregor doesn't want to fight Nate Diaz at 165lbs in two weeks... That's fine by Nate... But just remember who they called first"""""

Also that. Why is conor bitching out in fighting Nate at a catch? Then all his fans are calling for Robbie and this and that?

Conor refusea to defend at 145 or do above 155 on ahort notice......yet his fans rip everyone else.....

Riddle me that one


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Have to agree with you. But saying that what are the chances that both Frankie and Aldo would not take the fight? They were their back up plan, and thats pretty reasonable. To have 3 back up plans is asking a lot...


I think what he's saying is that they should have approached someone and asked them to stay in shape in case there is an injury. Rather than just assuming guys are going to be in shape.

It seems every other title match gets cancelled. The UFC could easy pay people to stay in shape, especially for high profile fights like this, should a replacement be needed.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why is 145 and conors actual belt bot in play here?
> 
> Why is everyone else ripped for not making weight but Conor seems not willing to defend his title and cut to 145 on short notice.
> 
> ...


Can you please post sources on this "Conor won't fight Nate at catchweight stuff" - I don't believe that for a second. I think the UFC wouldn't want that, but Conor would take it absolutely. 

Aldo and Edgar backed out, who the fk is he gonna defend his 145 lbs. against?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Stop talking. You miss the point.
> 
> Ufc is stupid for not booking a top LW fight anywhere around this. They hadd Ferg on card and ahipped him off.
> 
> ...


They have - Aldo, Frankie, Cerrone and Diaz. Two of them want the fight, and two of them are great fights (cerrone/diaz). The fact that Aldo won't jump at an opportunity because he was too lazy to get off his ass and do cardio these last 3 months and that Frankie was injured are irrelevant. They have 4 solid fights right out of the gate to book, every single one of them being interesting, and two of them (Cerrone and Diaz) are set and ready to fight. 

So, no, there actually are a few solid guys who can fight at LW that are ready to fight, who the UFC has contacted, and one of which will more than likely be the fight that is made.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Frankie could make 155lbs with very little effort. Thats the one i'd like to see most, but i'm prepared for Diaz or Cowboy at 165lbs. 

All these injuries are really embarrassing for the camps imo, kings MMA and AKA are the worst - Its 11 days out from a HUGE fight - RDA sparring so hard that he's broken his foot is just f**king ridiculous.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't understand why you don't understand. Asking a fighter who was not actively training for a fight to step on 11 days notice is not a back up plan.
> 
> having top contenders training for a contenders fight is a back up plan.
> 
> why is that hard to understand?


If you were Frankie, complaining solid for the last two months, knowing how Brazilians can't help but kick the shit out of eachother leading up to fights and constantly pull out injured, would you not stay read for a potential $5m pay day? I know I would



jonnyg4508 said:


> Why is 145 and conors actual belt bot in play here?
> 
> Why is everyone else ripped for not making weight but Conor seems not willing to defend his title and cut to 145 on short notice.
> 
> ...


Firstly he almost died cutting to 145 the last time. After putting on a bunch of muscle I doubt its physically possible for him to make 145 11 days out. 

Second Conor is actually showing up to the fight...Yooohooo? :laugh: He is there waiting and has not done anything wrong. 

Why the fu** would he jump up another 10 pounds to fight a guy who's had the shit kicked out of him for much of the last 3 years? Nate wins one fight and shouts Stockton Mother Fuc**!! a few times and your clamouring to get the biggest fight in the sport. He hardly deservers it just because he beat a very limited Michael Johnson who threw the same combo for 15 minutes solid. 

Somebody with some credibility needs to face Conor. Frankie can't Aldo can't. Nate can't cut so he can't. Pettis deserves nothing. Cerrone choked and quit in his title fight and doesn't deserve it. Alvarez is the only deserving guy and a very tough fight. 

Your also forgetting the most important thing which ultimately solves your riddle: A King does not bend his knee to his rivals. He has earned the position of king by bringing in the most numbers in the sport. If you want to take the crown you need a pair of stones at the very least.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why is 145 and conors actual belt bot in play here?
> 
> Why is everyone else ripped for not making weight but Conor seems not willing to defend his title and cut to 145 on short notice.
> 
> ...


Same reason Nate wont fight Jon Jones. Conor is moving up to LW...that's a decent jump for him. Now you want him to fight TWENTY pounds above his current weight class?

That being said, if someone can't make 155 to fight Conor then I don't blame them. Like I don't see a single reason why Robbie Lawler would fight Conor.

But Nate can't make LW. Why is he now "accepting" this? When does that ever happen? Catchweight fighters never even happen in UFC.


If Nate can't make LW, best opponent for me is Faber who is currently 156, says he's in shape, and hosted TUF with Conor.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Same reason Nate wont fight Jon Jones. Conor is moving up to LW...that's a decent jump for him. Now you want him to fight TWENTY pounds above his current weight class?
> 
> That being said, if someone can't make 155 to fight Conor then I don't blame them. Like I don't see a single reason why Robbie Lawler would fight Conor.
> 
> ...


Faber was saying two weeks ago he basically has a deal drawn up to fight Cruz. I doubt the UFC want to mess that up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Btw, lads, Frankie says he can't fight cause he's carrying an injury. He may have been keeping in shape until taking the knock. It makes complete sense for him to sit out until he's 100% to fight in the title fight he's earned. I said earlier that it was bullshit that Frankie wasn't training for this but he could well have been before getting hurt. No blame on him for not accepting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Faber was saying two weeks ago he basically has a deal drawn up to fight Cruz. I doubt the UFC want to mess that up.


You doubt the UFC would risk a Dominick Cruz title fight for a Conor McGregor fight which they desperately need someone for?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> If you were Frankie, complaining solid for the last two months, knowing how Brazilians can't help but kick the shit out of eachother leading up to fights and constantly pull out injured, would you not stay read for a potential $5m pay day? I know I would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I skimmed thru because your excuses sound the exact same as the ones the guys you bash make. ExACTLY the same.

2nd stop trying to sound like your idol with king knees bends talk. Thats goofy. Dont be goofy.

3rd if Conor almost died making 145 then why is he holding that division hostage. He has no plans to return. He wanted to hold 145 so he could maybe claim 2 titles... the drop it without defending.

He isnt the 145 champ anymore if he cant make the weight and wont defend.

If conor were really about that in shape anyone style then 145 would be in play. You know a real belt. Instead of asking 145er to come up to 155 for an interim. What sort of crap is that?

Conor cant defend his own belt so Dana wants to make a toy 155 one for him looks like.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> 3rd if Conor almost died making 145 then why is he holding that division hostage.


He won the title 2 months ago.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I think we can all agree this really sucks. I was being hard on RDA just out pure disappointment. Frankie and Aldo don't have the pair like Chad Mendes has and that is also disappointing. I would love to see Diaz get the shot but it doesn't sound like that's going to happen. Cerrone has a history of folding in big fights so I'm not excited about that match up, this just sucks.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Seen it all on here now! RDA pulls out of a fight on less than 2 weeks notice with a BS unprofessional injury and people are having a go at McGregor!! People really are deluded in their hatred of him! 

Conor was set and preparing for a 155lbs fight and now he's a mega ***** if he doesnt fight at 170 or 145 on 2 weeks notice through no fault of his own? Okaaaaaay


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He won the title 2 months ago.


Your point?

1. Went to 155 looking for title left frankie hanging.

2. Refuses to defend 145 title on 10 days notice because he cant make 145 like that even tho his fans want everyone else to make 155 now like that.

3. His coach says look fir robbie vs Conor at ufc 200 july 2nd.

That isnt holding it up? Ok. 

Instead they will do a fake belt. Rda at 200 if he wins....and the wheels keep on turning.

Why doesnt he call up Max or Mendes and defend his 145? Because he cant. Like how robbie cant make 170 on 10 days. Or nate make 155. Yet Don and reptile want to trash them for the exact thing co or cant do himself.

Shame


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> Seen it all on here now! RDA pulls out of a fight on less than 2 weeks notice with a BS unprofessional injury and people are having a go at McGregor!! People really are deluded in their hatred of him!
> 
> Conor was set and preparing for a 155lbs fight and now he's a mega ***** if he doesnt fight at 170 or 145 on 2 weeks notice through no fault of his own? Okaaaaaay


It's the push and shove. People calling Robbie Lawler a bitch for not fighting at Lightweight or calling RDA a pssy for not fighting with a broken ankle, it gets those who dislike Conor's backs up and they say stupid shit in return.

Here's essentially the facts:-

1. Rafael dos Anjos is to blame. After Jose Aldo's problem, RDA should have took every precaution to avoid being injuries. It's no surprise as to why Conor has stayed in shape his whole UFC career (outside of in-fight injury). This doesn't make RDA scared, it makes him irresponsible.

2. Jose Aldo is stupid and a moany cnt for saying what he did, but he's not a pssy. He got KOed badly very recently. Of course he's not going to be in shape.

3. Frankie Edgar has a knock, and a guaranteed title shot. He probably hasn't been training 100% with his injury, plus why give up your title shot to fight at late notice and injured. Completely not at fault. He picked up a knock when he didn't have a fight scheduled. Not an issue at all.

4. Nate Diaz shouldn't be calling out Conor if he can't cut to his own weight class. He is a Lightweight fighter. He should be able to make Lightweight at all times. Johny mentioned that Conor is FW, no he's not. Right this second, Conor is a LW fighter. He shouldn't have to drop 10lbs at 2 weeks notice. He's a LW fighter right now.

5. Donald Cerrone shouldn't get an ounce of blame. He's a current Welterweight fighter, who fought 2 days ago. He's trying to cut weight, taking the proper methods of bringing in Dolce etc., but if he doesn't make weight he shouldn't get any sort of negativity out of the situation.

6. Urijah Faber is currently 156. He's undersized for the weight class, but him and Conor did The Ultimate Fighter which would sell tickets. Faber would also be giving up a title shot for the fight which shows his desire for the task.

7. Anthony Pettis said he wants the fight and apparently is in shape. That makes sense.

8. Khabib Nurmagomedov wins twitter by saying the UFC told him he can't fight Conor because the last time he fought was 2000 years ago and it was against a bear.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

How did this guy break his foot wearing all of this shit?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But Nate can't make LW. Why is he now "accepting" this? When does that ever happen? Catchweight fighters never even happen in UFC.



Didn't RDA fight Nate at catchweight? I guess RDA aint scared


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Your point?
> 
> 1. Went to 155 looking for title left frankie hanging.
> 
> ...


1. He didn't leave Frankie hanging. Do you think Conor Vs Frankie was due to happen at the start of March, just over 2 months since they both last fought? For all you know, Conor plans to defend his belt against Frankie at UFC 200. 

2. Wanting Lightweight fighters to make Lightweight is fair. A responsible fighter stays in shape for their weight class. Any negativity to Robbie or Cerrone is ridiculous all the same, but my post above covers the stupidity of some Conor fans. Conor, or anyone, shouldn't have to fight at a weight class below their scheduled one at 11 days notice.

3. His coach says a lot of things. Conor Vs RDA was pretty ridiculous. Conor Vs Lawler is straight up absolutely bonkers. Let's not get too far ahead of the realms of reality just yet haha.


They might well do a "fake belt", but it's really unfair to take away a man's chance of creating history at 11 days notice. It's about selling tickets, and unfortunately the champions are ruining events.

Why doesn't he call up Mendes, lmfao do you really think Chad Mendes accepts an ELEVEN day fight for Conor? The guy's still hovering the razor above his wrist after 14 days haha.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol at clyde saying conor is a lightweight fighter right now. Cant make this stuff up im dying over here.

I guess this is transformers. Then he says nate is a lw and has to be able to make it at all times.

Lol the confusion when I ask why conor cant defend his own belt....lol

Then he says pettis makes sense off 2 losses.......lol.... all over the place...

This is great.

Conor 145lb champ but would rather try for a toy belt vs anyone who can make 155 in 10 days!

Im guess Diego Sanchez vs Conor!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think everyone is just pissed off. This happens too often and EVERYONE wanted to see this fight. 

I have always thought if a fighter has a scheduled bout and their opponent pulls out that it isn't on them to change everything up for a new fight.

The replacement fighter already is basically in a no lose situation - Look at Chad Mendes he lost badly to Conor but because he was a short notice replacement everyone gives him a free pass - he didn't lose any stock or respect from taking and losing the fight, I don't see why Conor through no fault of his own should jump through hoops for anyone, he's already in a sh*tty situation.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Didn't RDA fight Nate at catchweight? I guess RDA aint scared


Catchweight between Welterweight and Middleweight? Cause that's essentially what a catchweight for Conor is with his already moving up a weight.

That being said, I'm done with you cause when it comes to Conor you're just a wind up merchant lmao.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Reptile care to explain why Conor isnt teying to defend a real 145 belt over desperatly trying to make others get off the couch and make qeight?

Is it because he cant make it? Is this similar to robbie lawler? 

Ill hang up and listen


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Reptile care to explain why Conor isnt teying to defend a real 145 belt over desperatly trying to make others get off the couch and make qeight?
> 
> Is it because he cant make it? Is this similar to robbie lawler?
> 
> Ill hang up and listen


Who does he defend the belt against? Holloway? Nik Lentz?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol at clyde saying conor is a lightweight fighter right now. Cant make this stuff up im dying over here.
> 
> I guess this is transformers. Then he says nate is a lw and has to be able to make it at all times.
> 
> ...


Conor is a Lightweight fighter, scheduled to fight in the Lightweight division.

Nate Diaz is a Lightweight fighter, scheduled to fight in the Lightweight division.

Donald Cerrone is a Welterweight fighter, scheduled to fight in the Welterweight division.

Do you get how weight works?

Btw, I said Pettis makes sense but in NO way does he make sense for an interim belt. Pettis makes sense in the way that Bonnar made sense for Anderson (obviously the skill level being very different). Tony Ferguson, Khabib Nurmagomedov or Eddie Alvarez could work for a legitimate interim fight, with Nate Diaz being a small outside chance (him being smaller cause of his fight with RDA).


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Reptile care to explain why Conor isnt teying to defend a real 145 belt over desperatly trying to make others get off the couch and make qeight?
> 
> Is it because he cant make it? Is this similar to robbie lawler?
> 
> Ill hang up and listen


I agree with you, I have no doubt at all Conor can't make 145lbs in 11 days. Your arguement is against weight cutting in general though - It's not just Conor or Lawler - I doubt very much if you went up to Rockhold, Holm, DJ or Cruz on the street and said make championship weight on 11 days notice any of them could do it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Reptile care to explain why Conor isnt teying to defend a real 145 belt over desperatly trying to make others get off the couch and make qeight?
> 
> Is it because he cant make it? Is this similar to robbie lawler?
> 
> Ill hang up and listen


They shouldn't have to get off the couch, they should have been staying in shape for the opportunity. The only people who this isn't true for are the guys who have a fight scheduled like a month after this fight or something because they will be in a weird place in their training camp. 

I agree about Robbie Lawler though. He DEFINITELY shouldn't have to leave Welterweight to fight anyone if he doesn't want to (not to say he even could).


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> They shouldn't have to get off the couch, they should have been staying in shape for the opportunity. The only people who this isn't true for are the guys who have a fight scheduled like a month after this fight or something because they will be in a weird place in their training camp.
> 
> I agree about Robbie Lawler though. He DEFINITELY shouldn't have to leave Welterweight to fight anyone if he doesn't want to (not to say he even could).


Most of the top guys in the UFC "walkaround" with a bodyfat percentage below 12%, we're not talking about fat guys here, we're talking about having visible abs when 25 pounds over your weightclass limit. There's "being in shape" and then there's "being in shape on a 500 calorie per day diet". It's unreasonable to assume anybody can be ready in 11 days unless they're fighting above their normal weightclass.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Who does he defend the belt against? Holloway? Nik Lentz?


Max deserves it and has called for it. Not sure on Mendes but that rematch was always talked even tho mendes would br on short order again.

Could have called edgar and Aldo offering 145 to 145 fighters instead of asking them to fight for a fake belt at 155.....

Bottom line is 145 was off the table. If he could make 145 they could put a real belt on the line. Conor cant make 145 on 10 days off a camp.....these guys cany make 155 or 170 out of camp on 10 days... 

Just accept defeat and we can move on lol


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I agree with you, I have no doubt at all Conor can't make 145lbs in 11 days. Your arguement is against weight cutting in general though - It's not just Conor or Lawler - I doubt very much if you went up to Rockhold, Holm, DJ or Cruz on the street and said make championship weight on 11 days notice any of them could do it.


Oh I know. Im just pointing out the hypocricy of those trashing Nate or saying Robbie step up.

Instead ufc calls 145ers to fight at 155 for a 2nd place belt. 

Clyde says Conor is a 155er. So why is he trying to fight small 145s at his weight class? Talking to you clyde my dear.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Max deserves it and has called for it. Not sure on Mendes but that rematch was always talked even tho mendes would br on short order again.
> 
> Could have called edgar and Aldo offering 145 to 145 fighters instead of asking them to fight for a fake belt at 155.....
> 
> ...


So the call should be out to anyone who can make 155lbs.

I don't know why you want the deck stacked so much against Conor. A lot of this is the UFC's fault for not scheduling a top lightweight fight on the card.
The opportunity is huge for anyone willing to make 155lbs - They will likely get paid $500k, have a shot at one of the top 5 P4P fighters on the planet and will have a ready made excuse of short notice if they lose. That is more than enough incentive for someone to take the fight why should the UFC make it at catchweight or give Conor a hellish cut too.

I don't blame anyone for not taking the fight but it HAS to be at 155lbs.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Max deserves it and has called for it. Not sure on Mendes but that rematch was always talked even tho mendes would br on short order again.
> 
> Could have called edgar and Aldo offering 145 to 145 fighters instead of asking them to fight for a fake belt at 155.....
> 
> ...


If your point is to prove why Robbie or Cerrone can't make weight and why it's like McGregor's situation, you're completely right.

But you can't expect Conor to fight a weight class below his scheduled one at 11 days notice. He's here. He's on weight. He's ready to fight and his opponent has ruined the fight. In fact, you can't expect someone to defend their title on 11 days notice let alone drop a weight class and defend it.



gazh said:


> Most of the top guys in the UFC "walkaround" with a bodyfat percentage below 12%, we're not talking about fat guys here, we're talking about having visible abs when 25 pounds over your weightclass limit. There's "being in shape" and then there's "being in shape on a 500 calorie per day diet". It's unreasonable to assume anybody can be ready in 11 days unless they're fighting above their normal weightclass.


Then they shouldn't be part of the fight. I would prefer if fighters don't cut large amount of weights but it's the way the sport is.

But Nate Diaz has put on too much weight to meet 155 at 11 days notice. Okay. But that rules him out of the fight. It's on him that he didn't try to get ready for the opportunity in case something happened.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> So the call should be out to anyone who can make 155lbs.
> 
> I don't know why you want the deck stacked so against Conor. A lot of this is the UFC's fault for not scheduling a top lightweight fight on the card.
> The opportunity is huge for anyone willing to make 155lbs - They will likely get paid $500k, have a shot at one of the top 5 P4P fighters on the planet and will have a ready made excuse of short notice if they lose. That is more than enough incentive for someone to take the fight why should the UFC make it at catchweight or give Conor a hellish cut too.
> ...


I dont want the deck stacked against him. Not sure wherebyou are getting that. Im pointing out hypocricy on the forum...

If you are about that anyone anywhere life then what is wrong with Nate at a Catch?

I know conor wants yo raise 2 belts and claim history....but that would be a great fight. H3 talks about 170. Why cant he fight below that here?

Yes you are right and ive said that for a month.....ufc should of kept ferg on this card.

Its funny nate isnt a needle mover and this and that yet who is called when they want the biggest replacement


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting thing I read. The reason Khabib and Ferguson are not options is because the UFC has promised them on the FOX card and can't take them off of it. Was wondering why Tony wasn't a factor.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont want the deck stacked against him. Not sure wherebyou are getting that. Im pointing out hypocricy on the forum...
> 
> If you are about that anyone anywhere life then what is wrong with Nate at a Catch?
> 
> ...


McGregor-Diaz at 160 isn't a bad shout. I believe Diaz has said numerous times his "natural" weightclass is somewhere between LW and WW (indicating he isn't a massive LW), I don't think there would be a huge size discrepancy between them (obv Diaz will be longer) and on top of that it may be Conor's best viable and interesting option.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just hope the guessing game is over quick - Either pull Mcgregor or get a replacement announced in the next few hours. For what it's worth I think 145lbs is off the table, I think Conor would destroy Nate, ferguson would be a great fight, Alvarez could grind out a hella boring decision and I have no interest in Cerrone or Pettis right now.

Diaz, Ferguson or Alvarez and i'll be happy.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Interesting thing I read. The reason Khabib and Ferguson are not options is because the UFC has promised them on the FOX card and can't take them off of it. Was wondering why Tony wasn't a factor.


You read it from Dana or quoting dana. In other words khabib would mail conor and dana does not want that.

Tony not sure. Big LW would just started camp. Not sure if he is the type to stay in shape. A guy like him rven in shape is still 175.

They act like its a rating fight FOX wouldnt gove up. Hell fox would pribably rather rashad shogun main that one as khabib isnt known by casual fans....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> I just hope the guessing game is over quick - Either pull Mcgregor or get a replacement announced in the next few hours. For what it's worth I think 145lbs is off the table, I think Conor would destroy Nate, ferguson would be a great fight, Alvarez could grind out a hella boring decision and I have no interest in Cerrone or Pettis right now.
> 
> Diaz, Ferguson or Alvarez and i'll be happy.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


Its a possibility... I obviously don't want it but it could happen.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You read it from Dana or quoting dana. In other words khabib would mail conor and dana does not want that.
> 
> Tony not sure. Big LW would just started camp. Not sure if he is the type to stay in shape. A guy like him rven in shape is still 175.
> 
> They act like its a rating fight FOX wouldnt gove up. Hell fox would pribably rather rashad shogun main that one as khabib isnt known by casual fans....


Right? I mean what the fk would the UFC president know about television deals.

You've crossed over. You were on the border. I was giving you the benefit of the doubt because some clueless McGregor fans were talking pish but you crossed over into the mindless dislike category.

I mean, the UFC are so scared that Conor will lose...they give him the number 1 ranked fighter on the planet :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Right? I mean what the fk would the UFC president know about television deals.
> 
> You've crossed over. You were on the border. I was giving you the benefit of the doubt because some clueless McGregor fans were talking pish but you crossed over into the mindless dislike category.
> 
> I mean, the UFC are so scared that Conor will lose...they give him the number 1 ranked fighter on the planet :laugh:


I dont even dislike Conor. I more root against dana white.

The number 1 fighter who had a belt compared to the guy im talkjng about who mauled that fighter and currently has no belt.....yea thats who im talking about.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont even dislike Conor. I more root against dana white.
> 
> The number 1 fighter who had a belt compared to the guy im talkjng about who mauled that fighter and currently has no belt.....yea thats who im talking about.


It wasn't the mauled part. I can't really see Conor being Khabib tbh. It's the other bit. It's completely plausible that the UFC have commitments to a television station. As someone mentioned on BE, Amir Saddolah used to be on every Spike main card no matter who else was on it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Nate got the fight!!!!!!!! According to sources


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah sounds like Nate. Bet hes working out how much weed he can buy with his purse already!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Nate got the fight!!!!!!!! According to sources


It was prematurely reported earlier in the day if that's the sources. I've had Helwani's page open all day.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope it's Nate or Pettis, if not they should just pull him off the card.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Im talking recently.

Helwani sucks and will take credit for a story he didnt break.

Much closer sources than Helwani.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Im talking recently.
> 
> Helwani sucks and will take credit for a story he didnt break.
> 
> Much closer sources than Helwani.


LayzieTheSavage is pretty close is he not? He's not broken anything....since his arm.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> LayzieTheSavage is pretty close is he not? He's not broken anything....since his arm.


He did just throw z smiley face up. Obviously nothing is confirmed.

Botter earlier said he has heard nate diaz but not confirmed.

Have heard from lesser known guys on twitter that cerrone is out of the picture pretty much.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He did just throw z smiley face up. Obviously nothing is confirmed.
> 
> Botter earlier said he has heard nate diaz but not confirmed.
> 
> Have heard from lesser known guys on twitter that cerrone is out of the picture pretty much.


Yeah? Last I saw Cerrone had hired Dolce and hitting the treadmill. Could have felt it's not going to work all the same.

Nate or Faber are the two for me. I like Faber cause I liked the way they got on and to be fair, TUF guys should always fight. I don't think Conor should be fighting above 155 really either right now cause he might well struggle big time there.



EDIT: @jonnyg4508, looks like Helwani and others are saying Nate. Will be pretty god damn nuts if Conor does the catchweight imo, but it's also pretty goddamn nuts for Conor to fight RDA so I guess that's the theme of all of these things. And since you're a fan of coaches, specifically John's word, he threw up a smiley face on Twitter for whatever that's worth. So if he's happy about it, that means Conor's happy about it, whatever "it" may be.


EDIT 2: And just while I'm on his page, how cracking is this picture?










Who've have thought back then that 5 of them would end up in the UFC? Also, Conor's jeans are hilarious. From my wiki skills, that's from 2010.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah? Last I saw Cerrone had hired Dolce and hitting the treadmill. Could have felt it's not going to work all the same.
> 
> Nate or Faber are the two for me. I like Faber cause I liked the way they got on and to be fair, TUF guys should always fight. I don't think Conor should be fighting above 155 really either right now cause he might well struggle big time there.
> 
> ...


If it was anyone but goober I would feel bad for him. The best move for him by far is to wait for RDA and his (long)shot at history but his big mouth has forced him to step up after calling Werdum a *****. Now, Nate will beat his ass, frankie will beat his ass, he'll never see a LW title fight and his rematch with aldo could be on a prelim.

wouldn't that be a shame.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diaz vs Conor was the fight I was hoping for after Nate beat up Johnson.

What a great fight this is. Cant wait.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Diaz vs Conor was the fight I was hoping for after Nate beat up Johnson.
> 
> What a great fight this is. Cant wait.


Nothings been announced yet haha.


The one positive of this for me is that if they do fight, I feel it's a fight that never would have happened. It's Bisping Vs Silva again. Both Bisping and Silva had no business ever fighting each other. Bisping couldn't get it done, Anderson was the greatest of all time. McGregor is a top tier title fighter, he's the biggest draw in the company. Nate Diaz is going to struggle to get to a belt or massive drawing main event because the likes of Alvarez can maybe wrestlehug him and someone like Pettis can boringly just bang the leg. Diaz would struggle to get to that spotlight to be able to put on the fights I'd like to see him in (different for Nick cause the path to WW is filled with toe to toe strikers). 

So while "superfight" might not be the case anymore, Nate Diaz and Conor McGregor is a fantastic stand up question mark and a fight that probably would have slipped through the cracks if the stars didn't align correctly. Maybe now with this, those stars aligned.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I know nothing but Im feeling pretty confident as of now.

Media week will be nuts.

Fight will be nuts.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I know nothing but Im feeling pretty confident as of now.
> 
> Media week will be nuts.
> 
> Fight will be nuts.


I think Diaz won't be able to handle the smack talk. I think Diaz's mumble style is going to be completely shut down and he's going to have insults about lucky charms and pots of gold and get completely trashed if they actually DO have that style of back and forth.

BUT....Nate Diaz is fking Nate Diaz. That guy is pissed off from the time he opens his eyes to when he puts them down. You can't "get under his skin" because unless you're weed or jiu jitsu, you're probably annoying the shit out of him just by breathing.

Media will be alright. Nothing much happening. What all of this comes down to is one thing for me......staredown. Nate Diaz aint gonna back down from the staredown. If Conor tries some shit from him, Nate Diaz might be getting himself yet another set back in that bank balance cause Diaz will slap him in the face then and there :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was the fight I wanted anyways besides Cerrone. I wonder if it'll generate just as much sales. Probably would since the main star is still in the show. 

Conor will probably KO Diaz if not beat him up, but he's gotta be super careful on the ground.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nah media will be awesome.

Diaz bros rant is the best media in mma. Diaz media is real media. I hope Conor pisses him off nice and proper. 

As for the fight I think Nate is a tough fight for Conor for sure. Conor will have a fairly big speed advantage. But where Conor was much bigger than Aldo or Mendes ...and would have held reach over RDA he will not here. And Nate uses his length about as good as anyone I have seen other than Bones. When Nate is on he is hard to handle while he is 1 2ing you from range. Nate doesnt over commit like Aldo or a short guy like Mendes. Even RDA extends a bunch when aggressive. This will be a different animal than Conor has seen so far. 

That said if Nate doesnt get into a rythem early then he could find a quick fist to the face. But he wont be caught charging in. 

This is one of the best fights UFC can make for me.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Did Conor duck Cerrone or what? Diaz vs McGregor makes no sense... Should be an easy fight for McGregor but will be funny if Diaz pulls off the win. If this is true must be the UFC's plan to give Conor an easy win and keep him on a roll...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Nate would be an easier fight than Cerrone but I'm also doubtful Conor will accept this fight though it's more possible than Cerrone, the "sources" seem premature. 

Mendes was different, it was for a fake belt and guaranteed title shot next. This one though Conor has everything to lose and nothing to gain.

I would guess it's likely that it's going to be a gimme fight like a Leonardo Santos or something, because it was "too last minute for anything else" even though both Cerrone and Diaz are willing. Then continue his LW title shot as planned.

A Diaz fight would be a decent replacement if it actually goes down though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Did Conor duck Cerrone or what? Diaz vs McGregor makes no sense... Should be an easy fight for McGregor but will be funny if Diaz pulls off the win. If this is true must be the UFC's plan to give Conor an easy win and keep him on a roll...


Cerrone can't make the weight. Cowboy just fought two days ago at 170.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why do people think Nate will be an easier fight than Cerrone? Nate has twice the hands Cerrone has. I doubt kicking will beat Conor......Cerrone seems to freeze up in these spots like he did vs Nate Pettis and RDA. 

I think Nate is a much tougher fight than Cerrone. But I am bias. But lets not act like Nate didnt own Cerrrone.

It was short lived but brazil cowboy was getting the better of the stand up for Fs sakes....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Cerrone can't make the weight. Cowboy just fought two days ago at 170.


Nate cant make 155 in 10 days more so than Cerrone.

Cerrone today said he has never missed 155 and can make it. Nate I dont think can nor claims he even can. That is why an open weight of 165 was on thr table. What weight they will settle at is unknown.

They are announcing on 11pm est sportcenter......i dont get how fox lets them do that....but...

Im 85% sure its Nate...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Its official - Diaz vs McGregor at 170lbs


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The fighter who is more in shape for this fight would be Donald Cerrone. Nate Diaz doesn't have any fights coming up so he hasn't been training for a fight specifically. I'm wondering if this would be an interim title fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> The fighter who is more in shape for this fight would be Donald Cerrone. Nate Diaz doesn't have any fights coming up so he hasn't been training for a fight specifically. I'm wondering if this would be an interim title fight.


It's at 170, so if it's for an interim title I know a badass bald dude who'll be fairly pissed off. And Cerrone fought 2 days ago...in a main event just 2 months off from his last one. Cerrone is a badass but he's not the only guy in the company willing to step up so the UFC should give some lads like Nate a shot when the opportunity knocks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

While i like Nate vs Conor this is still hugely disappointing. Conor must be the most unfortunate champion who doesn't injure himself but rather his opponents drop out really close to the fight night.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rauno said:


> While i like Nate vs Conor this is still hugely disappointing. Conor must be the most unfortunate champion who doesn't injure himself but rather his opponents drop out really close to the fight night.


Conor has been injured actually for 2 of his last 3 fights. Siver he dislocated his thumb the week of the fight and it swelled up like a balloon, and did a partial ligament tear in his knee 4 weeks out of the Aldo Mendez fight. He just has the mentality of the early UFC fighters. 
I dunno if you saw Nathan Coy fight the other night but he is an old school team quest fighter who took a short notice fight with torn knee ligaments. Some guys are just very tough and have a different mentality.


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

I hate this! I was so turned on by this match... well, I guess both Diaz and Mcgregor will shit talk this fight and create hype in this 10, 11 days... I really wonder how he'll look in this category!


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

DonRifle said:


> Conor has been injured actually for 2 of his last 3 fights. Siver he dislocated his thumb the week of the fight and it swelled up like a balloon, and did a partial ligament tear in his knee 4 weeks out of the Aldo Mendez fight. He just has the mentality of the early UFC fighters.
> I dunno if you saw Nathan Coy fight the other night but he is an old school team quest fighter who took a short notice fight with torn knee ligaments. Some guys are just very tough and have a different mentality.


I agree, but broken foot is something totally different... you can't expect RDA to limp around the octagon trying to take Conor down


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MMAexamined said:


> I agree, but broken foot is something totally different... you can't expect RDA to limp around the octagon trying to take Conor down


No your right. But the internets great for forgetting reasonable things sometimes and just calling a guy a bitch anyway :thumb02::laugh:


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

I mean Chris Weidman totally just fought with 3 broken feet and almost didn't get serious brain damage, so it seems reasonable that Big Aldo could fight with just one


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

After seeing those x rays there is no way he could continue. I have a degree in medicine and...just kidding. But for real, there is no way he could have fought. We can bitch about him not training smart, or bitch about how disappointed we are, but we can't call RDA a bitch for pulling out. What is he supposed to do? Hop on one foot?




jonnyg4508 said:


> Nate cant make 155 in 10 days more so than Cerrone.
> 
> Cerrone today said he has never missed 155 and can make it. Nate I dont think can nor claims he even can. That is why an open weight of 165 was on thr table. What weight they will settle at is unknown.
> 
> ...


Ah, I just assumed Nate could make the weight. Didn't realize they were looking at a catch weight either way.


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

DonRifle said:


> No your right. But the internets great for forgetting reasonable things sometimes and just calling a guy a bitch anyway :thumb02::laugh:


Hahahaha... great diagnose of internet


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but you have to remember that sometimes there are those who just call BS all the time. Even if Rafael dos Anjos produced a doctors note and an x-ray they wouldn't be satisfied. That's just how some people are.


----------

